# New fence idea



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I bought a bag of blucky bones from walmart for $1.88. I got an idea for a fence using Ghostess' ideas for using pvc to pose bluckies. I cut the holes in the bones, lined them up, and walla, cool new fence. A bag with skulls and a few bones cost me just $3.88. Using 3ft sections at 2 ft tall made this. I kind of like how it turned out.










What do you think?


----------



## Smelly-Skelly (Sep 29, 2006)

Great job, I just love it when someone gets the creative bug and makes it happen. I am currently working on a toe pincher coffin out of 1x3 trying to see how cheaply I can make it. My goal is under $40 total.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Far out Slimy, a work of art!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

that's way cool!!!!!!!
i love it!!!
how many bags did you get...
most important, how many trips did you take to walmart?


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent idea Slimy! Looks great.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Good use of Blucky bones slimy!


----------



## TNathe (Sep 28, 2006)

very cool. Maybe next year you could "corpsify" the bones/skulls and make it look extremely creepy like the cave wall in the Jeepers Creepers first movie. Looks great though!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

well, guess i'll know which house is yours now.............lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

really good idea *ghoulies* to you 
I may even borrow that and i do like the idea from 
TNathe "Maybe next year you could "corpsify" the bones/skulls and make it look extremely creepy like the cave wall in the Jeepers Creepers first movie. Looks great though!
- "


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

frontyardfright said:


> that's way cool!!!!!!!
> i love it!!!
> how many bags did you get...
> most important, how many trips did you take to walmart?


One bag goes three feet at the top. Use the bones from the skull bag to make the 'legs'.

Most importantly, I LIVE at walmart.

"very cool. Maybe next year you could "corpsify" the bones/skulls and make it look extremely creepy like the cave wall in the Jeepers Creepers first movie. Looks great though! "

By 'corpsify' the bones, do you mean hit them with a crappy layer of spray paint? Consider it done.

Million things to do, gotta get busy. Stop reading this and get to work!!!!!!!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

i really like this idea... might pick up a few bags and see what i can do with them, i'm thinking about making some walls with the bones and skulls sticking out of them, then i could just use great stuff to full in the other places...
hmm, what do you think?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

VERY Kickass!


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks Awesome man! Never thought of that but great idea man! Might try to do something like this myself!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great... wonder if you could use glow-in-the-dark paint and hit it with a black lite at night...


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

great idea. It doesn't look the same as all of the other fences out there.


----------



## kidzero2525 (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow thanks for the tip! I raced down to walmart and bought all they had. $2 for two skulls and some bones. I'm cutting and taping them tonight; should have zombie heads by dawn.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Moon Dog said:


> Looks great... wonder if you could use glow-in-the-dark paint and hit it with a black lite at night...


Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> Exactly what I was thinking!


 Great minds think alike!


----------

